# 75 Gallon BETTA Tank



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

I just set up my 75 gallon betta tank for my female bettas, who will be joined by 2 small African dwarf frogs, 3 small ghost shrimp, 2 panda cory's, 2 clear cory's and 3 tiger barbs. 

The tank will hold 11 Femal Bettas who are all very young.

I have an UGF runing with 2 Power Heads and a 115 watt ampm keeping water temps at 84'.


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Plants will come.*

I plan on removing all plastic plants this week. Replacing the with many floating pants, and potted plants within rocks and ship.

This is due to the UGF, limiting my useof live plants. Hopefully with the use of planting pots, I can maintain the plants successfully.

I also plan to remove many of the rocks and add more drift wood pieces larger in size for plant growth.

I will post progress, and more pictures tonight.

BETTA BOY


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks good, I really like that big rock on my left
Good idea in using the pot for the plants......

A big piece of drift wood that nearly goes to the top with lots of moss and ferns tied/growing on it would look awesome sitting off center

I would bump up your cory cat numbers too, at least 6 total of the same species or even 10-12 in a 75g..would look neat watching these playful guys.....

Careful with tiger barbs-too few and they will get nippy-12-16 may help...a better choice would be- Gold barbs (Barbus semifasciolatus) not nippy, schooling egg layer and like the lower half, get about 2-3inches..pretty gold with black...

I have never had the frogs but I read that they need 18 inches or less on the depth because they are not strong swimmers and need to get to the top for air....but not sure on that.......


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

Awesome advice, I will definitely look into the Dwarf Frogs, maybe I can add some height in other places for them in the ferns!

Good thought on the number schools of fish. I think once I get them all in and swimming I can be sure to up the numbers...I will be sure to get some cory's too, i love those little guys and clean up the tank all day.. 

Finally heading north ontario to pick up some natural wood, and sand, and hopefully plants...


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Hurry back so we can join in the fun, seeing the results of your tank.  I love watching everyones progress. Guess I have to live vicariously through others until I can get another tank.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I would be scared to put in barbs too, not a good mix!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

puppyrjjkm said:


> I would be scared to put in barbs too, not a good mix!


Tiger barbs sometimes get a bad rap mainly because too few are put in too small of a tank...if you have a lot of them (12+) their aggressive/nippy nature with stay within the school in the right size tank (50+gallons)...put 2-3 in a 5-10g tank and they will not be happy and will show it by nippy behavior....not to mention the stress it causes to everything in the tank...

Sorry.....got off topic.....


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Hospital Rack/ snorkel expedition*

I just added a front shelf for both hospital jars and separate jars for the males.
A great way to display and easy access for cleaning (height advantage for siphoning)

I will be putting in the plants Thursday, and will post pics of the dive/snorkel to retrieve wood and plants, as well as the planters and innovations used in planting bags to produce raised planting beds and planting pockets in my 75 gallon UGF tank...

the snorkel expedition will involve diving between 10-30 ft looking for leafy plants in southern ontario. I hope to find surface plants as well, for my breeding tanks..

Pictures will follow..

Hope all is well around the world, 

BETA BOY


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

cool !!! you should get the most colorful females and they will be like little rainbows swimming around


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Hospital Jars, under tank*

Here are a few pics...

Ill get more up later tomorrow of the snorkeling and the plants....


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

o.o
JEALOUS!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow cute females!!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

This is gonna look SO great when it's planted!!! 

I'm with OFL about the cory cats and the ADFs. I wouldn't recommend the frogs for that large of a tank. They will be exhausted. Just bump up your number with the cories and you'll be good!!

Good luck with everything!


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

looks like you're set. those are some lucky bettas


----------

